# Pleasure the girl.



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 16, 2012)

Hopefully i can get some female opinions on this thread, but either way, here goes. 

Don't get me wrong, i like sex on occasion, but i more so like giving and receiving oral sex rather than sticking it to her. I'm not sure how to present this to my girlfriend. I would much rather just use a toy on her if anything. How do i tell her this without her becoming offended, or feel like im not attracted to her, because i am. I just have different sexual desires than she does. Do you think she would go for sex once a week or every couple weeks, and just let me use a damn toy on her the rest of the days? If she had it her way, she'd fuck me all day every day, im older than she is, and my sex drive can hardly compare to hers. 

I mean shit, those toys can vibrate and do all sorts of crazy spin tricks, you'd think she'd jump all over that right? /sigh

How should i go about bringing this up to her without making her feel bad? 

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just let her know you are bisexual and dont like that splity thing between da legs


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 16, 2012)

*Shakes head* The things some people will say who can only get laid when they turn on the porn. 

If you aren't going to help olly, why don't you get the fuck out of my thread.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Well it seems gay to me man... Why would tou not love pussy? Imean, ther aint nothing better then nice warm wet pussy around my meat.

I think however you put it, she will get offended and more then likely feel insecure about herself cause you want to use a vib instead.


----------



## RawBudzski (Jul 16, 2012)

Woman can use toys better than you, so if its for fun cool, pleasure she might be missing out unless you want to watch and masturbate but that still might not be enough for her.

Woman like men, woman want hot penis with blood pumping though it inside them. I see where this is going.. why don't you & your wife get together, & become friends with the black neighbor on your street.. Before you know it, everyone is satisfied.!!.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shit dude, that's a hard one.. As long as you get her off, I don't see why she would care..

But you gotta be fair. She'll probably say BS since you get your sexual satisfaction while she gets no ramming time.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 16, 2012)

I remember that show... Those dumbass dinos... Lol


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 16, 2012)

I love eating pussy more than fucking, how is that gay? 

Thanks for the shitty advice olly, i'm sure its really going to help man.


----------



## RawBudzski (Jul 16, 2012)

I would agree with you zs. I am same way. Though.. I don't think there is a way to inform a woman of that, and making her feel bad? what about yourself?  you're the one not bringing the beefbus.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Trust me, she will not like it. How would you like it if she told u she was goimg to start using a fleshlight instead of her pussy, even though you told her you love putting ur penis in her own pussy? Thats fucked up and quit acting like what i told you aint good... She will feel insecure you better believe that homie..





Zaehet Strife said:


> I love eating pussy more than fucking, how is that gay?
> 
> Thanks for the shitty advice, i'm sure its really going to help man.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 16, 2012)

I can relate, some girls know how to suck a dick and it makes their pussy less desirable. I take pride in my tongue as well. I still love regular sex no matter what though, more body contact and things to hold on to.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 16, 2012)

Like i said in the thread starter, it's not like i don't want to fuck her, i just don't want to fuck her as much as she wants to fuck me, im trying to think of an alternative. Once every one or two weeks is enough to satisfy me, but i know it isn't going to be enough to satisfy her.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 16, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Trust me, she will not like it. How would you like it if she told u she was goimg to start using a fleshlight instead of her pussy, even though you told her you love putting ur penis in her own pussy? Thats fucked up and quit acting like what i told you aint good... She will feel insecure you better believe that homie..


Not taking sides (lol).. But that's good advice. She'll think it's unfair.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 16, 2012)

What is wrong with liking blow jobs better than sex?


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dude, you obvioulsly dont know women. If one makes them feel good about themselves, is their pussy, their cookie, their goodie... You tellin her youbwould have her suck your dick instead of penetration, just lets her know her pussy aint good enough. You know that less penetration wont satisfy her, so why give her less..?

If you dont love her, fuck it tell her... But if you care about her feelings, dont be a fag or douche bag... Love your woman man.... Or somebody else WILL





Zaehet Strife said:


> What is wrong with liking blow jobs better than sex?


----------



## RawBudzski (Jul 16, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Like i said in the thread starter, it's not like i don't want to fuck her, i just don't want to fuck her as much as she wants to fuck me, im trying to think of an alternative. Once every one or two weeks is enough to satisfy me, but i know it isn't going to be enough to satisfy her.


Oh no, once every two weeks is no bueno. Regardless of how you feel, see it as that.. that is all it is, a feeling. Pop those viagras and do your job. for all you know you're broken and shes on point like a freak. Enjoy it! Utilize it! The thought of a woman going unfkd when wanting to in a relationship.. :O is a sign of horrible things to come.. terrible things.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 16, 2012)

Welp, guess im just going to have to tell her the bad news then, lol. Thanks Raw, much appreciated.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> What is wrong with liking blow jobs better than sex?


Nothing, but does she want head over dick? 

I guess just tell her the truth dude.. Be like "babe, I don't know how to say this, but I love giving you head and I love you giving me head. We should get down on that more often"


----------



## RawBudzski (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 16, 2012)

I guess you are a dick on and off riu...

My guess was right, you are either bi or full blown gay, half way through... Just embrace it, its genetic and not ur fault.., i have plenty of gay friends, they all had similar stories like yours





Zaehet Strife said:


> Welp, guess im just going to have to tell her the bad news then, lol. Thanks Raw, much appreciated.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 16, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


>


You gotta go down that road at least once. xD Never had any on that scale though.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 16, 2012)

When you have sex with the same girl, every single day for 10-11 months straight... tell me you wouldn't get a little bored, oh wait! I apologize! This has probably never happened to you olly, i guess you just wouldn't understand. lmao!

Word Hep, im just going to bring it up to her and see what she says about it. I think we are close enough to be able to talk about it, but i guess i'll find out soon enough lol. If anything, she'll break up with me and i can find another girl, maybe i just get bored fucking the same chick all the time, im sure that happens to a lot of dudes.


----------



## RawBudzski (Jul 16, 2012)

i do understand, which is why I am not mad about being single right now.

So, dump her.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yea, you know me homie... Pushing 65 and still a virgin....

Lol







Zaehet Strife said:


> When you have sex with the same girl, every single day for 10-11 months straight... tell me you wouldn't get a little bored, oh wait! I apologize! This has probably never happened to you olly, i guess you just wouldn't understand. lmao!
> 
> Word Hep, im just going to bring it up to her and see what she says about it. I think we are close enough to be able to talk about, but i guess i'll find out soon enough lol. If anything, she'll break up with me and i can find another girl, maybe i just get bored fucking the same chick all the time, im sure that happens to a lot of dudes.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 16, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> i do understand, which is why I am not mad about being single right now.
> 
> So, dump her.


Who knows, maybe she'd be down to have an open relationship? Proooobably not though lol!!!

On second thought, i think she probably would, she REAAALLY likes me.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 16, 2012)

3somes are the future 

If you havent had one, try it... Im talking FFM, maybe not ur cup


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey, Zaehet! I love me some head, too, and I love eating pussy. I pride myself on my oral skills, it's a selfish thing, I just love the feeling of blowing the bitch's mind. Compatible sexual appetites and desires are one of the most important issues in a serious relationship, I feel both partners have to be honest about their needs and try to come to a compromise. These guys are right that she probably won't take it too well no matter how eloquent your argument. But maybe it's time to split. If it's the same luscious hottie you posted a pic of before, PM me and maybe we can have her transition over to me. JK  What happened to that threesome with her little work girlie? That sounded promising, I still want some pics before you guys split...


----------



## Daxus (Jul 16, 2012)

Just between you, me and that talking blue camel in the corner  there are plenty of times I'd rather just get blown then fuck. My girlfriend and I have been 69ing a lot more lately.

She told me once there are times when she'd rather just go down on me than do anything, which is fine by me  not that I don't love giving it to her.

I'd say just be honest, as hard as it is, and hope for the best. It's all about balancing what you both want so everything is equal, fun and you're both happy.


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Trust me, she will not like it. How would you like it if she told u she was goimg to _*start using a fleshlight instead of her pussy,*_ even though you told her you love putting ur penis in her own pussy? Thats fucked up and quit acting like what i told you aint good... She will feel insecure you better believe that homie..


well either way she would be attached to it so thats not gay.


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 16, 2012)

Just have sex anyways  

Good exercise


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> When you have sex with the same girl, every single day for 10-11 months straight... tell me you wouldn't get a little bored, oh wait! I apologize! This has probably never happened to you olly, i guess you just wouldn't understand. lmao!


been with my wife for 8 years, still not bored. discover new things every time if you're doing it right.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 19, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> You sound like half a fag to me... Sorry but you should accept and stop denying this.


So let me get this straight.. He wants to eat out a girl.. He wants head from a girl.. And he is happy (every once in a while) to stuff his pickle in her jar.. But this makes him gay?

Mind blown..


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So let me get this straight.. He wants to eat out a girl.. He wants head from a girl.. And he is happy (every once in a while) to stuff his pickle in her jar.. But this makes him gay?
> 
> Mind blown..


What kinda straight man do you know that has a functioning dick and only wants to fuck every 2-3 weeks???


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 19, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> What kinda straight man do you know that has a functioning dick and only wants to fuck every 2-3 weeks???


Sir strife.. I know I don't know any gay men that want to fuck a girl every 2-3 weeks..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 19, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> every 2-3 weeks is not enough. If you dont want it more than i have my doubts. I didnt say he was gay. I just said half a fag.


Good point.. You did say half a fag. But I don't believe he is otherwise he would say he's half a fag.. 

Even if he was, his issue still remains..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2012)

you've only been with the woman for 11 months and you are already bored with sex? 

dude if you are only giving her oral, no matter how good the finger banging is, a dick hits spots that need to be hit that oral can't. That would be like her sucking the head of your dick without stroking the shaft. 

You don't have to finish in her, but give her the dick AT LEAST once a week or she will go mad.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2012)

Could be that you are too tired for the act, so wait till a day off from work. rest up.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2012)

I like head a lot more than sex. Having sex usually takes quite a bit more work, not that I'm a lazy fuck or anything, just that it can get quite exhausting. 

I recently read about couples with asexual partners, people who have zero desire for a sexual relationship, their partners have normal sexual desires, and some of the couples actually don't mind having open relationships to fulfill em, lol. Pretty interesting hearing the rationale. Not that I'm suggesting anything like that, just that there are people out there who would understand an issue like that. I have a few similar issues that pretty much render having a normal sexual relationship pointless. You're still young, and you have plenty of time to work out anything, most men age better than women and it's funny a lot of attractive younger women prefer older guys, 35-40ish, so lots of time to perfect the craft.


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jul 20, 2012)

Just put 3 6 mafia on everyday... Maybe you can get a subliminal message across. 

Too bad the song sucks


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So let me get this straight.. He wants to eat out a girl.. He wants head from a girl.. And he is happy (every once in a while) to stuff his pickle in her jar.. But this makes him gay?
> 
> Mind blown..



It is usually those who have a hard time getting pussy, who throw out the accusations. Take someone who doesn't get pussy very often, they find it ludicrous that someone who can get it whenever they want, doesn't.


----------



## dwcannan (Jul 20, 2012)

you have a very good point and i dont think it makes him gay guys hes not getting fucked by a guy everyone has a different kind of sex life wtf is so wrong with that


----------



## budsmoker87 (Jul 21, 2012)

i gotta ask how the FUCK do you stuff your face in some wet pussy and not get a throbbing hard dick, aching for pussy?? 



I'm not gonna sit here and call you gay....but I WILL suggest that you fuck the shit out of your girl every opportunity you get...she WILL leave your ass if you don't give her that lovin


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 21, 2012)

I once fucked a girl so hard she farted. It was no queef, fart for sure. Has this happened to you? Did you inhale deeply to savor the flavor? Comments down below/


----------



## beardo (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## chrishydro (Jul 21, 2012)

If you have a good sexual relationship with her by this time she would know. Of course you have to tell her, dont tell her you want to get her off tell her it gets you off no matter what it is. Than go for it, if she thinks you are doing it to get her off she will resit and you will get no where.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2012)

Communicate. If it is important to her that she get penetration from your meatwhistle on a regular basis, you should start to work out and take viagra. Working out makes you horny and better at sex. Or, you could just move on and find someone who likes what you do. Either way, be true to yourself or you will resent her and you will just be wasting both of your time. 

If you are bored at 11 months, it is time to move on. I'm over ten years married, we have sex almost daily. Sometimes we may go for a four day stretch without, but not often.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 23, 2012)

Lol... Hahaha...

Thats the gayest shit ive heard... Thats so fucking lame...

Who gets pussy not so often? The half fag who only wants head no pussy...

Lol...

Thats so gay on so many levels.





Zaehet Strife said:


> It is usually those who have a hard time getting pussy, who throw out the accusations. Take someone who doesn't get pussy very often, they find it ludicrous that someone who can get it whenever they want, doesn't.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 23, 2012)

It is the gay gene





budsmoker87 said:


> i gotta ask how the FUCK do you stuff your face in some wet pussy and not get a throbbing hard dick, aching for pussy??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna sit here and call you gay....but I WILL suggest that you fuck the shit out of your girl every opportunity you get...she WILL leave your ass if you don't give her that lovin


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 23, 2012)

Turns out the shooter in colorado is an atheist...


----------



## Ringsixty (Jul 23, 2012)

Just buy a small vibrator.... not one of those MEGA Dongs.
Get her hot and bothered. Then slowly surprise her with it. I don't mean like just pop it out.
Work it slowly into the action.


----------



## zat (Jul 23, 2012)

I think one point is missing. She might want/need to feel that physical connection....sex isn't just about "getting off" for women.....c'mon don't you guys know anything? It's often about intimacy...and good head can provide that but it may not be the same thing for her. If anything....you've gotta be honest and you might be surprised to find out she's been putting out like that b/c she thought YOU wanted it that often. Let us know how this turns out man! Good luck.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 23, 2012)

zat, i told hlaf fag he dont know women...
thanks for reassuring him that he does not


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a good friend that ive know 26 years thats exactly like the poster but he has a reason...he has a micro fallice. its a thumb practically. But he loves gettin in there and swabbing the deck. Hes far from gay and can pull some good looking women!


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 23, 2012)

You seen it


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 23, 2012)

lol yes i have way back in the day. or should i say i didnt? lol..


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 23, 2012)

Nothing gay about slamming a couple girls and giving high 5's...


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hell yea...

Maybe stife got a micro pal too...

Oh, he prob gonna say, " those saying i got a micro pal are the true ones with micro pal belief" LOL


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 23, 2012)

im LMAOoo ing!


----------



## ru4r34l (Jul 23, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> When you have sex with the same girl, every single day for 10-11 months straight... tell me you wouldn't get a little bored, oh wait! I apologize! This has probably never happened to you olly, i guess you just wouldn't understand. lmao!
> 
> Word Hep, im just going to bring it up to her and see what she says about it. I think we are close enough to be able to talk about it, but i guess i'll find out soon enough lol. If anything, she'll break up with me and i can find another girl, maybe i just get bored fucking the same chick all the time, im sure that happens to a lot of dudes.


10 or 11 months, your still a beginner. 10+ years, 2 kids, 2 houses, 4 patients and a full time grow habit and I still have time to give it to the misses 3 x times a week.

If you love this girl and your going to be together for a while man up and talk about it, but she will probably let you know she still want's it lots and if you cannot MAN UP (exscuse the pun) she may find someone who can.

Really never heard anybody losing a girl from not being able to man up, can't really imagine someone not wanting "The Panty meat"&#8482; as often as possible.

regards,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 23, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Turns out the shooter in colorado is an atheist...


You deserve to be negged into oblivion for this retarded shit.


----------



## april (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry but no toy can replace the feeling of warm firm dick inside u, the way a man holds u as he thrusts deep inside u. But when I thinK about it penetration is not what makes me have an orgasme  I suggest U discuss how u feel with ur lady, explain how her taste,smell drives u crazy.If U want to pleasure her try eating her out while using a good not cheap toy on her. Go buy a fancy one that does it all, make sex exciting again. Avoid any negative talk such as " I don't want to fuck u I want to eat u" this will confuse and upset her. Just take charge and make her beg for u dick, tell her she needs to earn it  Make her cum a few times and she wont want it lol

Bring back dry humping, heavy petting and hard core make out sessions, sex should always offer pleasure, if u can't tell ur partner what u want why even bother???


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nooooo....

Why you mad?

Are you trying to oppress my free speech?

That would make you a bigot.

Also, are atheists free to say what they want, but believers cant?

You fucked bruh

Thats ok, i already knew you all would take it the wrong way...

Whats wrong with him being an atheist?

Im assuming he is cause i see plenty of atheists on here assuming things about others.





Padawanbater2 said:


> You deserve to be negged into oblivion for this retarded shit.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 24, 2012)

These boys dont know much about women, lol





april said:


> Sorry but no toy can replace the feeling of warm firm dick inside u, the way a man holds u as he thrusts deep inside u. But when I thinK about it penetration is not what makes me have an orgasme  I suggest U discuss how u feel with ur lady, explain how her taste,smell drives u crazy.If U want to pleasure her try eating her out while using a good not cheap toy on her. Go buy a fancy one that does it all, make sex exciting again. Avoid any negative talk such as " I don't want to fuck u I want to eat u" this will confuse and upset her. Just take charge and make her beg for u dick, tell her she needs to earn it  Make her cum a few times and she wont want it lol
> 
> Bring back dry humping, heavy petting and hard core make out sessions, sex should always offer pleasure, if u can't tell ur partner what u want why even bother???


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 24, 2012)

I never asked,

So do atheists date just atheists?
pigf you dated any religous girl, then you are the biggest douchebag hypocrite on earth


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2012)

I think you can salvage this if you go about it right.

I agree with you that having sex with the same person for extended periods of time can get boring. We are mammals, and I'm not completely convinced that we are wired to stay with the same partner for life .... that's just what our society has decided is "normal". Look at the fucking divorce rate in this country!

It takes some work, creativity, and an open dialogue. I've been with my wife for 10+ years now, and we still have a great sex life. I approached her a while ago about the "rut" that we seemed to be in when it came to sex, and she and I decided to change things up a bit. We have 3 kids, so it's tough to get really creative knowing that a 5 year old could walk in on us at any moment, but we do our best! 

Take her to your local dildo-shop and have her participate in selecting toys, games, lengerie, etc. There are games out there that will facilitate what you're looking to accomplish (ie card games that instruct the partner to give you head for 10 minutes, etc). The anticipation and excitement over the new toys/games might just pique your interest as well, and as an unintended consequence you could be ripping her clothes off wanting to have sex with her!

Whatever you do, if you plan on staying with this girl, choose your words wisely. Like April touched on above, be sure to frame this the right way so you don't end up hurting her feelings.

Best of luck!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 24, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Nooooo....
> 
> Why you mad?
> 
> ...


:siiiigh: https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/547905-end-rope-near.html

You said "turns out the shooter in Colorado is atheist...", implying _atheism _itself is responsible for the deaths of 12 people. 

I've explained to you personally on at least 5 different occasions why reasoning things out that way is flawed. So he's an atheist, OK.. Can you tell me what part of his lack of a belief in a god led him to murder 12 people? What part of using consistent logic and standards for proof resulted in 12 people losing their lives? 

Timothy McVeigh killed 168 people, guess which god he believed in... 

You should try some LSD or psilocybin, it would probably help out with that ego problem you've got.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 24, 2012)

maybe he was too smart for his own good... who knows, 

ego...? are you serious?

I did not imply what you said, you only took from it that which would make your case stronger.

what I meant is that anyone is capable of doing crazy shit and having DANGEROUS THOUGHTS AND BELIEFS... not just believers... your one sidedness is not fair to all

and I meant you are "fucked up" for oppressing my free speech..

maybe it was the lack of morals that some pick up from believing... who knows, do you?

also, I aint got no ego...

I thought atheists had the biggest egos on earth...


well at least some...

I love all people man... I dont know why you hating so much





Padawanbater2 said:


> :siiiigh: https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/547905-end-rope-near.html
> 
> You said "turns out the shooter in Colorado is atheist...", implying _atheism _itself is responsible for the deaths of 12 people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

The verdict is in, we decided to try a week on week off thing. 

One week we will include penetration every day within whatever else it is that we do. The next week we are just going to experiment and mess around with four-play. 

Thank you for those of you who helped boost my sense of courage and gave me the encouragement that brought me up to the point of asking. 

Those of you who replied with comments about me being homosexual... if i were you i would reflect on the self, and ask yourselves if the reason you said this is because you are not getting as much sexual intercourse as you would prefer, or maybe have a tendency to judge others based on internal fears of being gay yourselves. 

Either way, things worked out better than i had anticipated.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 25, 2012)

I replied with comments of you being bisexual because I like to speak my mind. And i am sure that is what everyone else did also.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

As i don't see anything wrong with being homosexual or bisexual regardless if you are male or female. I have many friends who are both, being both male and female. 

If i was homosexual, or sexually attracted to the male species, i would have included that in the OP... as i was asking for specific help i would imagine those of you who were really here to help, would assume i would have included this vital piece of information from the start. 

Maybe i give too much credit.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 25, 2012)

Well how are we sopposed to know exactly whats going on? If you would have included that i proably wouldnt have jumped to conclusions. Because there are so many weirdos on here who knows.... However i think you do have intimacy issues. Tell me about your mother.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Well how are we sopposed to know exactly whats going on?


Jew, because i had already included all vital information in the original post.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 25, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Well how are we sopposed to know exactly whats going on? If you would have included that i proably wouldnt have jumped to conclusions. Because there are so many weirdos on here who knows.... However i think you do have intimacy issues. Tell me about your mother.


Tell me about your mother.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

/sigh, i hear once a troll, always a troll. 

Ill tell you about my mother, if you tell me about your mother first. Include this in a private message. 

But i think... that you feel embarrassed, about not being intelligent enough to assume that if i was bisexual i would have included it in the original post, because that piece of information would be extremely useful in resolving the conflict that i had. 

I think, the reason you are attempting to change the subject from what was presented in the OP, is because you want to direct your individual embarrassment on me, rather than you. 

If you have any more personal attacks, accusations, or negative connotations you would like to state about me... i would appreciate it if you would include those in the private message you send as well, when you explain your relationship with your mother to me. 

That way you can keep from further embarrassment by ruining this thread with your exceptional trolling skills.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sigh,ahhh
the good ol 2nd grade playground tactics..

The you say it to me but actually, its your issues... Lol


Quit trying to change the fact you dont like stiking your God given weener in ur girlll


I feel sorry for her, craving cock and all you do is shy away...

She mus be ugly or have a nasty pussy...
if she dont, send her my way, ill show her some brown pride love


Ok, ok you got me... Actually thats my situation, lol





Zaehet Strife said:


> /sigh, i hear once a troll, always a troll.
> 
> Ill tell you about my mother, if you tell me about your mother first. Include this in a private message.
> 
> ...


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 25, 2012)

So why have any atheists answered this?




olylifter420 said:


> I never asked,
> 
> So do atheists date just atheists?
> pigf you dated any religous girl, then you are the biggest douchebag hypocrite on earth


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

Ive dated plenty of christians, when your intentions are merely to fuck... talking about mysticism doesn't really seem very important. 

Also, i love shoving my cock in her... just not as often as she wants me to. Sometimes i would rather stick in some call of duty, or go out on the sandbar to get drunk with my friends, or to fucking sleep lol. Maybe you have never been with a nympho so it might be hard to understand, but sometimes i would rather hang out with my buddies or play video games than fuck.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 25, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> So why have any atheists answered this?


I could date a girl that believes in a god, but I would find it hard to marry one.

Politics and religion are two areas where I prefer my significant other to be on the same page as me.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol... Silly atheists, is assuming now part of your motto?

It seems rather stupid that a dude such ad yourself, a self proclaimed thinker assumes so many things...

I remember my professor cussing at a student for assuming he was wrong...

I love nymphos and i doubt your chick is one... Are you a virgin?

Cause most nymphos would have been long gone by now with your incinuating gayess not to stick...


Also, that is fucking stupid that you dudes date believers... Thats the biggest hypocrisy ever...

Bunch of douches... Talking all this shit about believers, yet you cant find an atheist chick cause all you all would do is bash beliefs...instead of forming a relationship...

Well,- at least i know you all are huge hypocrites, wait, i already knew that... LOL





st0wandgrow said:


> I could date a girl that believes in a god, but I would find it hard to marry one.
> 
> Politics and religion are two areas where I prefer my significant other to be on the same page as me.





Zaehet Strife said:


> Ive dated plenty of christians, when your intentions are merely to fuck... talking about mysticism doesn't really seem very important.
> 
> Also, i love shoving my cock in her... just not as often as she wants me to. Sometimes i would rather stick in some call of duty, or go out on the sandbar to get drunk with my friends, or to fucking sleep lol. Maybe you have never been with a nympho so it might be hard to understand, but sometimes i would rather hang out with my buddies or play video games than fuck.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 25, 2012)

So why date a believer?

Doesnt that make you a huge hypocrite?

If no, why not?.







st0wandgrow said:


> I could date a girl that believes in a god, but I would find it hard to marry one.
> 
> Politics and religion are two areas where I prefer my significant other to be on the same page as me.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

Why claim that god exists when you do not know Oly? Doesn't that make you some kind of hypocrite?

You seem so keen on attacking atheists, when you don't seem to get the fact that NO ONE KNOWS if god exists or doesn't exits. 

_To claim certainty of god existing or not existing are both fool hearted notions of complete and utter stupidity and arrogance. 

_


olylifter420 said:


> So why date a believer?
> 
> Doesnt that make you a huge hypocrite?
> 
> If no, why not?.


Just because someone believes in a story that you don't believe in, doesn't mean you can't find things about each other that you love. Some people can be together who have different ideas about existence, life and death... and still find things about each other that they have in common. Sometimes what people think happens when you die or if there is or isnt a god is inconsequential when dealing with having a relationship with someone. 

Have you not ever had a friend you really liked, that you disagreed with about something or another, and you still managed to get through it regardless of differing opinions?


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> /sigh, i hear once a troll, always a troll.
> 
> Ill tell you about my mother, if you tell me about your mother first. Include this in a private message.
> 
> ...


You have obvious intimacy issues. I figure that you are not close to your mother and didnt recieve any physical love from her(hugs, kisses) while growing up. Because of that you lack the ability to understand the need for physical intimacy with a woman.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 25, 2012)

I believe true happiness doesn't originate from any 'need' to hold a relationship, with anyone, man or woman. I believe they call that codependency, which isn't healthy, just ask a few of my ex's... 

Could you elaborate on this 'need for physical intimacy with a woman'?


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 25, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I believe true happiness doesn't originate from any 'need' to hold a relationship, with anyone, man or woman. I believe they call that codependency, which isn't healthy, just ask a few of my ex's...
> 
> Could you elaborate on this 'need for physical intimacy with a woman'?


No thank you. You will figure it out. Trust me.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

Affection and sex are two completely different things, hugging, cuddling, spooning, kissing, touching, telling someone they look good, playing with hair, things along those lines. Those things are plentiful in my relationship. Just as, the problem i was facing was sexual, and just as that... everyone is different in that department. You see people who are addicted to armpits and feet, some men like anal sex when being performed by a woman and are not homosexual, some people like anime porn (my last girlfriend) among many other sexual preferences among many, many different people.

Regardless, when someone comes to a website concerned with a problem and asking for help, calling them a homosexual for not wanting to have as much intercourse as you would... is a dick move, and comes no where near close to resolving the conflict that was presented in the original post.

You know that isn't going to help, and the intentions of saying it were as is... just to be a dick.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 25, 2012)

why you being a dick?





Zaehet Strife said:


> Affection and sex are two completely different things, hugging, cuddling, spooning, kissing, touching, telling someone they look good, playing with hair, things along those lines. Those things are plentiful in my relationship. Just as, the problem i was facing was sexual, and just as that... everyone is different in that department. You see people who are addicted to armpits and feet, some men like anal sex when being performed by a woman and are not homosexual, some people like anime porn (my last girlfriend) among many other sexual preferences among many, many different people.
> 
> Regardless, when someone comes to a website concerned with a problem and asking for help, calling them a homosexual for not wanting to have as much intercourse as you would... is a dick move, and comes no where near close to resolving the conflict that was presented in the original post.
> 
> You know that isn't going to help, and the intentions of saying it were as is... just to be a dick.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 27, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> So why date a believer?
> 
> Doesnt that make you a huge hypocrite?
> 
> If no, why not?.


Because I don't have a questionnaire that I have potential girlfriends fill out. It's something that you learn about someone as you get to know them. I can overlook flaws like someone believing in the sky-fairy for a minute, but it couldn't be a long term deal. They get the boot eventually. 

I'm married now ......to the athiest of my dreams.


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (Jul 27, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Hopefully i can get some female opinions on this thread, but either way, here goes.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i like sex on occasion, but i more so like giving and receiving oral sex rather than sticking it to her. I'm not sure how to present this to my girlfriend. I would much rather just use a toy on her if anything. How do i tell her this without her becoming offended, or feel like im not attracted to her, because i am. I just have different sexual desires than she does. Do you think she would go for sex once a week or every couple weeks, and just let me use a damn toy on her the rest of the days? If she had it her way, she'd fuck me all day every day, im older than she is, and my sex drive can hardly compare to hers.
> 
> ...


this is a male opinion maybe try telling her your sexual appetite is changing and you got turned on thinking of her using a toy on her self...and that you would enjoy watching her get herself off while you watch..


----------



## codster25 (Jul 28, 2012)

OOOHHH my penis is toooooo smalllllllll, LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2012)

420IAMthatIAM said:


> this is a male opinion maybe try telling her your sexual appetite is changing and you got turned on thinking of her using a toy on her self...and that you would enjoy watching her get herself off while you watch..


Exactly. Involve her as a full partner in a sexual negotiation. It's not that hard. cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 30, 2012)

Agreed, like i said before, i got it taken care of. I just needed some encouragement to talk it out with her. Much appreciated for those of you with intentions of helping. =)


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

You are welcome





Zaehet Strife said:


> Agreed, like i said before, i got it taken care of. I just needed some encouragement to talk it out with her. Much appreciated for those of you with intentions of helping. =)


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 31, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Well it seems gay to me man... Why would tou not love pussy? Imean, ther aint nothing better then nice warm wet pussy around my meat.
> 
> I think however you put it, she will get offended and more then likely feel insecure about herself cause you want to use a vib instead.


No, oly, you did not help. It seems clear to me in this thread as in many others, trolling was the deciding factor of your intentions in this thread as well.

Regardless of your inability to differentiate between attacking someone that disagrees with most of your opinions, which are almost never based upon fact... and helping someone, the conflict was resolved with no help from you, as your intentions are unmistakably clear to those of us who have been around these forums for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## Daxus (Jul 31, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> You are welcome


aka "Lawlz I likes da pussy more, I r superior male w00t!"

Sorry, I hate being mean, but I had to. Oly just reminds me of all those Jocks in high-school.

Glad you got it sorted Zaehet, communication is key though it can be hard in these situations.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

So wats your problem?

Were you not popular or athletic?








Daxus said:


> aka "Lawlz I likes da pussy more, I r superior male w00t!"
> 
> Sorry, I hate being mean, but I had to. Oly just reminds me of all those Jocks in high-school.
> 
> Glad you got it sorted Zaehet, communication is key though it can be hard in these situations.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yea bro, why didnt you post the second post of mine? 

The one that gave you the same info as many others? 


You are a funny... Just like ub, posting things that make you sound right all the time





Zaehet Strife said:


> No, oly, you did not help. It seems clear to me in this thread as in many others, trolling was the deciding factor of your intentions in this thread as well.
> 
> Regardless of your inability to differentiate between attacking someone that disagrees with most of your opinions, which are almost never based upon fact... and helping someone, the conflict was resolved with no help from you, as your intentions are unmistakably clear to those of us who have been around these forums for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

There, is that not helping?

And man, you really like assuming things.. That tells me you are ignorant





olylifter420 said:


> Trust me, she will not like it. How would you like it if she told u she was goimg to start using a fleshlight instead of her pussy, even though you told her you love putting ur penis in her own pussy? Thats fucked up and quit acting like what i told you aint good... She will feel insecure you better believe that homie..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 31, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Exactly. Involve her as a full partner in a sexual negotiation. It's not that hard. cn



That's what she said.


----------



## april (Jul 31, 2012)

Women who only want dick suck in bed, sooooo many other things to do besides "penetration", honestly it bores me unless he can use his hands and mouth while he thrusts his man meat inside me. 

People need to focus on pleasuring their partner and they will get the same in return.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 31, 2012)

april said:


> Women who only want dick suck in bed, sooooo many other things to do besides "penetration", honestly it bores me unless he can use his hands and mouth while he thrusts his man meat inside me.
> 
> People need to focus on pleasuring their partner and they will get the same in return.


This is why I play with their clit.

Sound's like you need some licking.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's what she said.


You saw what I did there.  cn


----------



## april (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> This is why I play with their clit.
> 
> Sound's like you need some licking.


Well clit play is fun when done sparingly, otherwise it seems like ur just trying to get me off and finish urself. Clits should be avoided if u really want to get her going  Women want every inch of their body kissed and licked before u even go near the clit, well atleast the women I talk with do. The most boring move is clit rubbing, sorry man but it should only be done when ur ready to blow, "simultaneous orgasm" is ur goal 

Nah licking me could leave a bitter taste in ur mouth today  not gonna lie lol


----------



## purpz (Jul 31, 2012)

i like were this thread is going.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 31, 2012)

april said:


> Sorry but no toy can replace the feeling of warm firm dick inside u, the way a man holds u as he thrusts deep inside u. But when I thinK about it penetration is not what makes me have an orgasme  I suggest U discuss how u feel with ur lady, explain how her taste,smell drives u crazy.If U want to pleasure her try eating her out while using a good not cheap toy on her. Go buy a fancy one that does it all, make sex exciting again. Avoid any negative talk such as " I don't want to fuck u I want to eat u" this will confuse and upset her. Just take charge and make her beg for u dick, tell her she needs to earn it  Make her cum a few times and she wont want it lol
> 
> Bring back dry humping, heavy petting and hard core make out sessions, sex should always offer pleasure, if u can't tell ur partner what u want why even bother???


My girl still wants the dick. maybe not after a long oral session, but next day when I get home from work she is all over me for it.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 31, 2012)

giver some cal mag some moster bloom and shooting powder see if she gets turned on buy that???


----------



## squirlymama (Jul 31, 2012)

Just spit it up. At an appropriate time. Toys don't feel nearly as good as a real man, so you're fucked there, but it's better to just talk with her. Things will work themselves out once they get out into the open, and in the long run, you'll be happier for it.


----------



## monkeybones (Aug 3, 2012)

everyone has their own sexual niche.

it is kind of the opposite for me and my wife with the OP. 

i'm fine with satisfying her different needs, and i'm glad she approached me about it like a reasoned adult

she makes it more than worth my while


----------

